# ACER Aspire 5532 Black screen need to recover BIOS



## duncanidahoe (Oct 9, 2012)

I have an ACER Aspire that will turn on with the hdd running and leds lit up but no video. Have connected it to external video no go. From the posts and forums I've read it's a bios problem, but the recovery options that have been presented don't seem to work. When I press Fn and esc when powering it on it seems to go into BIOS recovery but the flash drive never activates I've tried the DVD drive also but the drive will flash several times then shuts down. I hate to throw this thing away even though I got it for free. I know someone out there has an answer for me just haven't found it yet. Help if you can. Just want to save this thing for my girlfriends boy who broke his laptop recently.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Do you get any display at all? Do you see the Acer logo?

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.

If still unsuccessful: Remember to remove battery and power before removing/installing components

-Remove the power and battery
-Try inserting just one module of memory and test (swapping modules after each attempt)
-Remove the memory modules from the laptop and attempt to start (you should receive some beep errors)
-Remove the hard drive, optical drive and test. Do you get any display or message on the screen


----------



## duncanidahoe (Oct 9, 2012)

Actually have done all that already no go. I do see the screen flash every once in a while just briefly, but that is all. It does go into bios recovery when I hold the fn esc keys down but no response from the flash or dvd drive.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Does the flash drive your using even light to show that it is active.

Did you format the USB drive with FAT file system?

Make sure that the flash file is extracted to the root of the drive.

During the recovery process I don't think you will see anything on the screen.

If still unsuccessful then you may be looking at a motherboard fault.


----------

